

The coming dollar collapse? - veritas
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2007/10/16/bcnchina116.xml
My summary/opinion: <a href="http://irei.wordpress.com/2007/10/17/will-the-dollar-collapse/" rel="nofollow">http://irei.wordpress.com/2007/10/17/will-the-dollar-collaps...</a><p>What do you think?
======
gscott
The fed needs to raise interest rates in order to have a strong dollar. The
fed needs to lower interest rates to help the housing market. I have a feeling
they will do neither.

This can be good for us, find a angel or VC in Britain where there Sterling is
now worth more then 2 of our dollars.

A few years ago I owned the domain ehosting.com, I sold it to a hosting
company in Britain they were really happy that they were getting it at close
to half price (not that they paid much for it anyway). That has always stuck
with me and the value U.S. startups might have to a UK investor.

------
stuki
Mike Shedlock has some interesting background data:

[http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-
fact...](http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-factors-are-
affecting-us-dollar.html)

------
veritas
My summary/opinion: [http://irei.wordpress.com/2007/10/17/will-the-dollar-
collaps...](http://irei.wordpress.com/2007/10/17/will-the-dollar-collapse/)

------
kul
this scares me. but it's needed.

